# Where is this book?



## Silk (Oct 1, 2004)

Ok I know I have talked about this quite a lot but I am both very annoyed and confused about this issue!

Where is J V Jones’ A Sword of Red Ice?

As you may know I had this book on pre-order from Amazon since April and a couple of weeks ago I had an email from Amazon saying they were cancelling the order!!!    You can imagine my outrange at having waited for so long to hear this terrible news.

But now I can not find this book anywhere online; has anyone managed to get hold of a copy? And if so where from?

Please don’t tell me I have to get off my lazy bottom and wander into the nearest metropolis to find it because that would be really depressing!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Oct 1, 2004)

Well, Peter (lacedaemonian) said he had a copy of Sword of Red Ice. You might be able to find more info at Jones' site (http://jvj.com/) and it's possible that Peter may know a bit more about this.


----------



## Silk (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks for that, I will deffinatly checkout her website


----------



## Beregond (Oct 3, 2004)

_*yeah!*_


----------

